
Show HN: Compiles Haskell to WebAssembly - allenleein
https://github.com/dfinity/dhc
======
unhammer
Is this related to
[https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/7cmppn/a_great_thr...](https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/7cmppn/a_great_thread_in_case_you_missed_it_the_future/)
or [https://www.tweag.io/posts/2018-09-12-asterius-
ffi.html](https://www.tweag.io/posts/2018-09-12-asterius-ffi.html) ?

